
Ask HN: Should I create a new HN for Technology related to Geopolitics? - nvalleysilico
Geopolitical technology may includes the advancements, innovations and misuse of technology such as:<p>- Synthetic soc net profiles driven by Bots, NLP, ML and some AI. New technology approaches in Astroturfing: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Astroturfing<p>- Security related to survellence, intrusion and secure information leaking.<p>- ML related to extracting hidden patterns, relationships, triangulation, feature engineering, synthetic data augmentation and data interpretation&#x2F;visualization of these hidden relationships in the context of geopolitics.<p>- Suggestions?<p>I suppose it&#x27;s ok to stick ones head in the sand about these kinds of innovations above especially due to, what can be, a toxic relationship with politics in general. However, some of us should take the lead in not ignoring significant technology innovations AND unique applications that are happening today in the area of politics at home and abroad. Ignoring innovation, unique and powerful applications in technology is the opposite of diverse ethos of all the Silicon Valleys of the world.<p>If we can establish an ongoing tracking and open dialog related to the above, we&#x27;ll be able to stay ahead of any surprises that could negatively impact the lively hood of most everyone of us.<p>Would an HN-like site work for advanced technology related to geopolitics? Does anyone have sugestions in this area?
======
ideophobia
Seems almost bizarrely niche in my opinion. I wouldn't pursue a HN clone
unless you already have a really good grasp on an existing audience looking
for this exact type of stuff. If you believe this is information that we truly
all should know, or at least be aware of, it would seem to me that you'd
benefit from distributing it in places that people already visit, rather than
some place no one has heard of yet.

------
DrNuke
People come and write here from all over the world because of the YComb / SV
attraction, not because of HN as a site.

~~~
RileyKyeden
It's not wise to assume everyone shares your perspective.

I don't care about Y Combinator or Silicon Valley. Couldn't even tell you with
confidence what companies come from the former or exist in the latter. I come
here for HN.

~~~
DrNuke
Uh? It is wise to understand the water and its numbers imho, after that we
wear whatever glasses and go on with life.

------
nnn1234
While I applaud you for thinking of ways to share knowledge, I would like you
to consider incentive structures and presentation of value +truthiness

If your goal is to curate expertise and create an on going knowledge base I
would suggest wiki style Or GASP a magazine

If your goal is to crowdsource the info with up and down voting , I would dig
deeper into the incentive structure and possibility of fostering a conspiracy
theory community

------
DanBC
Why not just make an Imzy community or reddit subreddit?

------
throwaway2016a
This is what Reddit is for. Create or join a sub-reddit.

------
secfirstmd
Surveillance is already kind of covered here:
[https://tinfoil.press/](https://tinfoil.press/)

and here:

[https://mailman.stanford.edu/pipermail/liberationtech/](https://mailman.stanford.edu/pipermail/liberationtech/)

------
kapauldo
No, but channel that ambition into something people will pay you 10 to 100
bucks a month for.

------
jquast
no. I've never used an HN clone, has anyone? I've seen dozens come and go.
It's never populated, never interesting, never remembered to check again.

Isn't this what sub-reddits are for? At least that's discoverable for a large
user base..

~~~
ckrnews
I've used [https://lobste.rs/recent](https://lobste.rs/recent) because it has
categories.

------
thex10
I'd like a site like that, particularly if it welcomes a larger array of
voices than are dominant here.

------
ckrnews
I would like an ML related HN clone, is there such a thing?

~~~
zump
you mean like TensorTalk?

~~~
ckrnews
Thanks!

